# Replacement tire size



## dmcrane (Aug 6, 2004)

For my 2001 altima, my stock tires are P205/60R 15. According to my manual, other trims/options provide tire sizes of P195/65R 15, and P205/55R 16. I intend to keep the stock 15 inch steel rims. My stock tires are smaller than the others and P215/60R 15 seem to be a closer match. I am looking for all-season tires and have noticed that my car totally sucks in snow. Which size would be best:
P205/60R 15, P215/60R 15, or P195/65R 15? BTW, I live near Philly and go hunting and skiing in the Poconos though most of my driving is cleared roads.


----------



## dmcrane (Aug 6, 2004)

dmcrane said:


> For my 2001 altima, my stock tires are P205/60R 15. According to my manual, other trims/options provide tire sizes of P195/65R 15, and P205/55R 16. I intend to keep the stock 15 inch steel rims. My stock tires are smaller than the others and P215/60R 15 seem to be a closer match. I am looking for all-season tires and have noticed that my car totally sucks in snow. Which size would be best:
> P205/60R 15, P215/60R 15, or P195/65R 15? BTW, I live near Philly and go hunting and skiing in the Poconos though most of my driving is cleared roads.


I am considering BF Goodrich Traction T/A T P195/65R 15 tires. I read somewhere the thinner tires are actually better for snow. These tires seem to be rated well at tirerack.com. In fact, the T are rated better than the H/V. Any opinions on this choice?


----------



## Garen (Jul 31, 2005)

dmcrane said:


> I am considering BF Goodrich Traction T/A T P195/65R 15 tires. I read somewhere the thinner tires are actually better for snow. These tires seem to be rated well at tirerack.com. In fact, the T are rated better than the H/V. Any opinions on this choice?


Speak of the devill, it just so happens that I am in the same situation as you. I have a 1999 Altima GLE and saw the BFG's on costco.com for my car. Interestingly enough they are the cheapest ones listed there, and according to tirerack.com, rated higher than all the other ones listed (at costco for that type), which made me a little suspicious... The stock P195 size should be better for the snow, although I'm sure you could get the 205's too (which the SE uses iirc). I'm not really much of a tire/car aficionado, but I'd like to hear from someone else too. In the mean time, these numbers look good:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Compa...RH4_=4&qty_965HR5SRIXON4_=4&qty_965VR5DBS2_=4

One thing I've wondered is what exactly the different categories mean for tires. For example, "All Season" vs "All Season Performance" vs "Performance All Season" vs "High Performance All Season" vs "Grand Touring All Season" etc etc etc.


----------

